# when picking up pup



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

Hi 

I was just wondering when you pick up your new pup, do you take anything at all i.e. treats, blanket etc. I just want to be prepared.

Also is it normal to get the home breeder a little something to say thank you? (other than the cash you hand over lol)


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Good question...I will be interested to know the answer to this.x


----------



## kendal (Jul 16, 2009)

some light treats like chicken or something, a blanket, bring a spare incase you have a sicky puppy. maybe a wee chew or a toy. we always had a soft crate for them to sleep in so they could have some time to them selves, but it was a 6 hour journy for our girls.


----------



## Sezra (May 20, 2011)

That is something I have been wondering as well! Good question.


----------



## wilfiboy (Sep 18, 2010)

We took a small cardboard box with a balnket in for Wilf and put it between the kids on the back seat where he could see them and they could put there hands in but it was only a 40 min drive, with Mable my daughter just held her with a blanket on her knee 2.5 hour drive she slept a little, no wee's or sickness and was fine x


----------



## Jukee Doodles (Apr 5, 2011)

allycamcoop said:


> Hi
> I was just wondering when you pick up your new pup, do you take anything at all i.e. treats, blanket etc. I just want to be prepared.
> Also is it normal to get the home breeder a little something to say thank you? (other than the cash you hand over lol)



We would suggest a blanket / or towel / or something soft to have across your legs (if being driven) - puppies are not big enough to be a missile so will happily sit / sleep on your lap for perhaps most of the journey - the rest of it just looking out of the window and watching as the World flashes past x

If your journey is long enough for you to consider a break - then you could bring a crate or a car carry cot - and a bowl and water. Obviously don't put puppy on the ground in any public place just in case - so if you need to stretch your legs - carry the puppy.
You should'nt need treats - this is not a training session and you have to be as normal about things as possible. So just hugs and cuddles should be OK x

As for something for the breeder - then I suspect they'll not expect anything. If you have enjoyed your "puppy experience" then that in itself is normally enough for any breeder - though the fact you mention it shows that you are the type of person that would like to do something - it's totally up to you and it is not inappropriate to show your thanks x

Stephen xx


----------



## Blossomgirl (Jul 21, 2011)

Our journey home will only be 5 mins so I think I will take a small cardboard box and blanket....although Im thinking of getting hold of a small cat / dog cage as I will take my pup on the school run for the first week or so (we should be getting our pup beginning of september) rather than leaving her at home for 40 mins each time until she is settled.xx


----------



## allycamcoop (Jul 15, 2011)

Thanks that was really helpful.
Its only about 1hr drive and i will be driving. I never even thought about a small box - thats a good idea so my boys cant argue who get to have cuddles.

I think i will get a little something for the breeders. I was even thinking maybe something for puppies mam instead, just a little toy of some sort.


----------



## ali-s.j. (Jun 6, 2011)

> As for something for the breeder - then I suspect they'll not expect anything. If you have enjoyed your "puppy experience" then that in itself is normally enough for any breeder - though the fact you mention it shows that you are the type of person that would like to do something - it's totally up to you and it is not inappropriate to show your thanks x


Note to self, add Jaffa Cakes to list of what to bring  :laugh:


----------

